# Controling DCX2496 from REW via USB to serial adapter ?



## redmountain (Dec 23, 2009)

With USB to serial adapter, it is possible to 'simulate' rs-232, i.e. Shure workbench, elo touchscreens, etc
could this be possible with REW, to control DCX2496 ?

Klaus


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Yes, it would be possible on Windows using the Java serial comms library (that is how the TMA processors are controlled), but I haven't got around to implementing that for the DCX - partly because I don't have a unit to test with but mostly because other things are taking priority.


----------



## redmountain (Dec 23, 2009)

I was thinking on using USB > serial adapter on Mac ( like Shure workbench etc )
Thanks John

Klaus


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Unfortunately the Java serial comms implementation is Windows only.


----------



## HNiels (Aug 20, 2011)

A while ago I had a chance to setup and test a DCX2496 with a usb serial adapter. I used a FTDI usb to serial adapter but unfortunately I couldn't make it work. Not sure what went wrong but it wouldn't communicate even I spent almost 2 days trying. could that be because to the Java thing you mentioned above?


----------



## redmountain (Dec 23, 2009)

JohnM said:


> Unfortunately the Java serial comms implementation is Windows only.


Shure workbench for mac, a software to remote control wireless receivers, 
communicates via USB to serial adapter, and is in Java, AFAIK

Best

Klaus


----------



## redmountain (Dec 23, 2009)

JohnM said:


> Yes, it would be possible on Windows using the Java serial comms library (that is how the TMA processors are controlled), but I haven't got around to implementing that for the DCX - partly because I don't have a unit to test with but mostly because other things are taking priority.


Hi John
long time I haven't been here, sorrrrry
I've got REW for WIN ( xp ) and the included java, seems to work great, except I think….
I was smoothing 1/3rd oct. and the lowest filter wouldn't appear in DCX249 filters when optimizing ...

When I smoothed 1/6 oct, it worked…
Shy question, 
do you have DCX2496 control via rs232 included now ?
I'll be doing some work with REW tomorrow and will control a DCX2496 via rs232 - if need be with the DCX-remote16a
I would pay for implementing this...:clap:
Thanks and
best regards

Klaus


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Afraid not, sorry.


----------

